
Is PHP Worthy of Developers Hate? - ped4enko
https://gbksoft.com/blog/is-php-worthy-of-developers-hate/
======
ped4enko
If we speak about programming and the word “PHP” comes out in this dialogue,
many developers will demonstrate either indifference or open hate towards this
programming language.

------
mikecoles
PHP is fine. As with other languages you need to know the pitfalls. It's
actually enjoyable to use.

